# Western DVG Regional IPO results



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

For those interested. 

http://www.wrdvg.com/13regional/results.htm


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> For those interested.
> 
> http://www.wrdvg.com/13regional/results.htm


Looks like the Dobermanns represented. Three Dobermanns and One GSD at the IPO III level? I like that trend


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

And a Doberman won helper's choice!


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Woo hoooooo!!!! Bout time dobes dominate!


----------

